# Team Kolles Confirms Privateer Audi R10 TDIs to Compete in Le Mans Series and Intercontinental Cup



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

PlanetLeMans.com has published a report suggesting the privateer Team Kolles that campaigned two R10 TDIs in multiple LMS races, the 24 Hours of Le Mans and even an Asian Le Mans race last season will return again this year with the intention of taking part in the Le Mans Series in Europe and also the newly formed Le Mans Inter Continental Cup. The latter, a newly formed grouping of races spread across the European LMS, the American Le Mans Series and the Asian Le Mans Series suggests that Kolles Audi R10 TDIs will likely be on the grid at the Petit Le Mans race at Road Atlanta later in the season as this is an important round in the Inter Continental Cup.
Audi Sport has also confirmed two factory R15 TDIs will compete at Petit Le Mans, making for even more of a spectacle for Audi aficionados watching the action in Georgia next September.
Read more after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Team Kolles Confirms Privateer Audi R10 TDIs to Compete in Le Mans Ser ... ([email protected])*

Its great that Audi's will be on the grid, but why the R10. Kolles had a rather poor showing in 2009, the R10 really has seen its day with the current rules. Retire the old girl now, all thats going to happen is that Audi badged cars are going to be at the back of the prototype field. And i read that the R10's that Kolles has were for sale, or at least one was...
I hope they dont race the R10 next year, and i hope the R15 plus will be very good.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Team Kolles Confirms Privateer Audi R10 TDIs to Compete in Le Mans Ser ... (lappies)*

The R10 will run to 2009 ACO rules-including air restictor and turbocharger boost. Should be decently competitive with good drivers behind the wheel, as long as the drivers aren't Audi factory drivers who've driven or tested the car, at which point the ACO will enact at least part of the 2010 regs.
But then again, if the Audi R8 ran to a hybrid of 2002 and 2009 ACO regs with current tires and aero tweaks, that thing could be the only gasoline car that can give the 908's headaches.


_Modified by chernaudi at 1:31 PM 12-24-2009_


----------



## JettaSTR4 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Team Kolles Confirms Privateer Audi R10 TDIs to Compete in Le Mans Ser ... (chernaudi)*

well I for one hope they come. I go to Petit Lemans every year, and having the chance to see R-10's and R-15's on track together would pretty much make my year.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Team Kolles Confirms Privateer Audi R10 TDIs to Compete in Le Mans Ser ... (JettaSTR4)*

Seconded. I haven't yet made it to Petit but will go this year most likely. Of course, for those going to Le Mans they'll be there too. 
I'm rooting for a Pirro, Biela, Jarvis driven third Kolles R10.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Team Kolles Confirms Privateer Audi R10 TDIs to Compete in Le Mans Ser ... ([email protected])*

Sorry George, but the ACO has insisted that Audi factory drivers that have driven the R10 can't race it if it is to remain in 2009 spec, though it remains to be seen if IMSA will run to full ACO regs at Sebring and PLM(IMSA is already unlikely to enforce the LMP2 "gentleman driver" rule for Highcroft or Dyson).


_Modified by chernaudi at 5:23 PM 12-28-2009_


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

There will be one hellacious Cherokee ACNA/AMS corral for 2010!


----------

